# Gesshin Ginga carbon cleaver?



## chinacats (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey Jon, been in a cleaver mood and I seem to remember the Gesshin Ginga was available in carbon? I see the ones listed (oos) as stainless. Any chance of these coming back into stock and any possibility of carbon?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 26, 2016)

its on order, but just no ETA at this point


----------



## labor of love (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry....loose lips sink ships


----------



## foody518 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jon, can you comment on the relative flatness or curvy-ness of the profile?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 27, 2016)

They are flatter than the suien, but still have a bit of belyy to to them. I think the pictures on our site show it pretty well. Slight belly.


----------

